# PMR hand water pump.



## Tony Bird (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi,

I have just started to make a PMR hand operated water pump from a casting kit. It is the first PMR product that I have made and the quality of the body casting is quite good. So far I have just roughed out the casting as shown in the following photographs. As can be seen all the machining was done using a 4 jaw chuck in the lathe along with a little filling.

Regards Tony.


----------



## Sshire (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice start, Tony. I did mine on the mill, but hadn't even thought of using the lathe. It works great BTW.


----------



## Tony Bird (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi,

I did a little more on the pump today, drilling and tapping holes. I hope the photographs explain the techniques used. I have decided to deviate from the drawings and fit a sleeve into the casting for the ram which will have '0' rings on it. As drawn it will work OK, its just the way I make pumps. So the machining of the casting is finished except for making some rose cutters to flatten the seating for the ball valves.  Some commercial pipe unions have been fitted. 

Regards Tony.


----------



## Tony Bird (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi,

A cutter has been made and the valves finished and a first coat of paint applied. The cutter was made from hardened silver steel. 


Regards Tony.


----------



## Tony Bird (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi,

Progressed a little further with the pump today. Made and fitted the sleeve and part finished the ram and did a bit of a test. The pump doesn't need priming managed to suck the water out of the jar despite me pulling the ram right out of the cylinder.  Had a bit of an issue with the paints reacting, I have use the combination before and it has been OK, possibly I didn't clean the casting well enough.  I will strip it and try painting it again when it is finished.


 Regards Tony.



VIDEO.


----------



## Sshire (Jan 9, 2014)

Looks great, Tony. Anxious to hear about the repaint. Don't know what primer you are using, but I had some issues painting the PMR boiler castings. I stripped the parts and switched to a self- etching primer. No problems since.


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 9, 2014)

Great post Tony. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tony Bird (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Stan,

*Anxious to hear about the repaint. Don't know what primer you are using, but I had some issues painting the PMR boiler castings. I stripped the parts and switched to a self- etching primer. No problems since. *

For years I have used the same etching primer, bought from an automotive store it is intended I believe for use on aluminium. Obviously other automotive paints work with it but I have also used 'Humbrol' (a modelling paint) many times with it with no problems. The casting before painting was treated as usual, cleaned with petrol and washed in soapy hot water before being warmed up a bit to get rid of the shine and dry it. The etching primer was sprayed on and it was hand painted with Humbrol the next day. The reaction didn't happen until a day later. It was the first use of a new tin of primer I think I agitated it enough before using it. Later today I am going to try the same paints and techniques on some cast bronze I have and see what happens. The pump body has now been stipped of paint.

Regards Tony.


----------



## Sshire (Jan 10, 2014)

Sometimes manufacturers change formulations with no notifications at all. I find this maddening. Something works perfectly for years, and then it doesn't. 
Attention manufacturers! Put something on the label to indicate a change. The food people do it all of the time. "New! Improved! Less Fat!"
Since you were using a new container of paint, this seems likely.


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 10, 2014)

Sshire,

Baby Rant On 

Yes, and not just paint. Wouldn't it be great if they used version numbers like the software folks so discussions about a product would have a frame of reference. (Oh, wait. Some do, you just have to have an insider interpret the mystical code numbers: Why is it a secret?)

Rant Off

--ShopShoe


----------



## Tony Bird (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi,

Except for painting the pump was finished today.

An old casting has been painted with etching primer and it will be painted with a top coat tomorrow to see what happens!


 Regards Tony.


----------



## nevadablue (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been considering this kit. Thanks for showing us the process Tony!


----------



## Tony Bird (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi,

 The pump has been repainted successfully using the same paints that had reacted with each other.  It wasn't the paint but the Loctite I used to hold the sleeve in the pump some of the Loctite had dripped from the joint on to the newish paint below it.  Hence the delay in reaction. 

 Regards Tony.


----------

